# Sony Alpha A7III with with 28-70mm Lens



## thom101 (May 3, 2019)

I'm selling a Sony Alpha A7III Camera Body (42MP, high-resolution) with 1 lens  Also included in this package is the Sony Vertical Battery Grip, which holds two, standard lithium ion Sony Batteries (included), and extends battery life 2x. 



$ 1,200 .



Sony Alpha A7III with with 28-70mm Lens



Others :  Zeiss Batis 85mm 1.8 



**Includes all factory accessories:



- 2x Lithium Ion Batteries

- Battery Charger with Cable

- USB to Micro USB cable, with USB wall-mount plug

- Sony E-mount Front Sensor Cover

- Sony Alpha Camera Strap



Also available



NEW . I’m going to rate everything at 10/10

Please let me know if you have any questions, I'd be happy to answer them

Please Email  only for additional details.   Email :   moorenj200@gmail.com

. Happy Bidding


----------

